# عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة



## ارووجة (10 يوليو 2007)

*.

بدأ الأردنيون السبت الاحتفال بدخول المدينة الوردية، البتراء، لائحة عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة، وذلك قبل أن يتم الإعلان عنها رسمياً، أما المصريون فقد هاجموا اللائحة الجديدة معتبرين أنها لا تعتمد على أسس، رغم تأكيدات بأن تحافظ أهرامات الجيزة، وهي الوحيدة المتبقية من عجائب الدنيا السبع القديمة، على وضعها إلى جانب العجائب السبع الجديدة.

أما المواقع الست الأخرى، إلى جانب البتراء الأردنية، التي دخلت اللائحة فهي سور الصين العظيم والمدرج الدائري "الكولوسيوم" في روما، وتاج محل في الهند، ومدينة باتشوبيتشو في بيرو وتمثال المسيح المخلص في البرازيل وهرم تشيتشن إيتزا في المكسيك.*






دخول المدينة الوردية، البتراء، لائحة عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة

*وشارك في عملية التصويت، التي تمت عبر الإنترنت والرسائل النصية القصيرة وتمت برعاية منظمة غير حكومية، أكثر من 90 مليون شخصاً. وفازت هذه المواقع السبع بعد منافسة شملت 14 موقعاً، منها برج إيفل في باريس وجزر إيستر في المحيط الهادي وتمثال الحرية والأكربوليس اليوناني والكرملين في باريس ودار الأوبرا في سيدني، بحسب الأسوشيتد برس.

وكانت الحملة لاختيار عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة، والتي لم تشارك في منظمة اليونسكو العالمية، قد بدأت في العام 1999 بعد أن أطلقها المغامر السويسري بيرنارد ويبر، وتم ترشيح نحو 200 موقع، ليتم اختزالها لاحقاً إلى 21 موقعاً، بدأ التصويت على اختيار سبعة منها في العام 2006.

وكانت المتحدثة باسم حملة "عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة"، تيا فيرينغ، قد صرحت في وقت سابق أن مواطني أمريكا اللاتينية وآسيا هم الأكثر مشاركة في عملية التصويت، بينما لم يشارك الأمريكيون والأوروبيون بشكل ملحوظ في هذه الحملة.

وأضافت فيرينغ: "هناك العديد من المواقع المعمارية التي كانت تحتل مراتب متوسطة، ولكنها قفزت إلى مراتب عليا بسبب الدعاية التي يقوم بها المسؤولون في بلدان تلك المواقع. فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك مدينة البتراء الوردية التي كانت تحتل المراتب المتوسطة، وبفضل حملات التصويت الأردنية، والمشاركة الملكية في هذا التصويت، قفزت المدينة الوردية إلى المراتب الأولى".

يذكر أن العديد من عجائب الدنيا الحالية اختفت من الوجود مثل حدائق بابل المعلقة، وتمثال زيوس، ومعبد أرتيمس، ومنارة الإسكندرية. هذا وكان قد تقرر الإعلان عن عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة، في اليوم السابع من الشهر السابع من العام 2007، في احتفال كبير في مدينة لشبونة البرتغالية.*







The Great Wall of China (220 B.C and 1368 - 1644 A.D.) China  
- سور الصين العظيم: 
بدأ بناؤه قبل اكثر من الفي عام. وهو بالتأكيد الاثر الاطول في العالم، اذ يمتد من المحيط الهادىء الى تخوم آسيا الوسطى. وصنفت اليونسكو هذا السور في التراث العالمي في 1986. 






Petra (9 B.C. - 40 A.D.), Jordan  

 مدينة البتراء في الاردن: 
على بعد حوالى 200 كلم جنوب عمان العاصمة الاردنية، شيدت مدينة البتراء، وهي من التراث العالمي. فالمعابد الكثيرة والاديار والمدافن التي تؤلف هذه المدينة، محفورة مباشرة في الصخر






Christ Redeemer (1931) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil  
تمثال المسيح الفادي في ريو دو جانيرو: 

يعتبر تمثال المسيح الفادي رمزا للبرازيل كلها اليوم. وقد دشن قبل 75 عاما على جبل كوركوفادو في ريو دو جانيرو في نهاية اعمال استمرت خمس سنوات تطلبها شق طريق وسكة للحديد لتمكين الناس من الوصول الى كوركوفادو الذي يرتفع عن سطح البحر 710 امتار. وهو من ابرز الاماكن السياحية في ريو دو جانيرو (8،1 مليون سائح في السنة). 







Machu Picchu (1460-1470), Peru 

 اثار ماشو بيشو في البيرو: 

بنيت قلعة ماشو بيشو الواقعة بين جبلين في سلسلة جبال الاند على ارتفاع 2438 مترا، في القرن الخامس عشر ايام الامبراطور باشاكوتك. وكانت ماشو بيشو تستخدم مركزا ثقافيا ودينيا ومرصدا لمراقبة الكواكب. ويزور اكثر من الفي سائح يوميا هذه القلعة التي اعلنتها اليونسكو من التراث التاريخي للبشرية في 1983






The Pyramid at Chichén Itzá (before 800 A.D.) Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico  

مدينة شيشن-ايتزا في المكسيك: 

بنيت في العام 500 قبل المسيح شمال شبه جزيرة يوكاتان في المكسيك. وبالاضافة الى الهرم الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 54 مترا، يعتبر المرصد الفلكي ومعبد المحاربين الذي يروي قصة اجتياح يوكاتان من قبل مجموعات اتت من وسط المكسيك، من ابرز مباني هذه المدينة. ​


----------



## ارووجة (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*








The Roman Colosseum (70 - 82 A.D.) Rome, Italy 

الكوليزيه في روما: 

وهو رمز مدينة روما، وقد بني قبل حوالى الفي عام في القرن الاول بعد المسيح، ابان الامبراطورية الرومانية. 







The Taj Mahal (1630 A.D.) Agra, India ​

معبد تاج محل: 

شيد الامبراطور شان جاهان معبد تاج محل في القرن السابع عشر تخليدا لذكرى زوجته الراحلة ممتاز محل التي توفيت لدى وضعها ابنه الرابع عشر. وهذا المعبد الابيض اللون الواقع شمال مدينة اغرا، هو الموقع الذي يستقطب اكبر عدد من السياح في الهند. ويزوره سنويا ثلاثة ملايين سائح.[/CENTER]


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

ميرسي على الموضوع ياارووجة 
مع معارضتى بشدة عدم وجود اهرامات الجيزة في عجائب الدنيا السبع :ranting:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## alhor (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*




nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع ياارووجة
> مع معارضتى بشدة عدم وجود اهرامات الجيزة في عجائب الدنيا السبع :ranting:
> ربنا يباركك​




شكرا على الموضوع يا ارووجة والمعلومات القيمة 

100 مليون مبروك للاخوة الاردنيين بهذا الحدث العظيم 

امابالنسبة لعدم اختيار الاهرمات 

فهذا شئ لايؤثر على مكانتها الحضارية والسياحية

فالعالم بأثرة يعشقها ويفضلها 

:16_14_21: ل اروجة :16_14_21:

:16_14_21: ل نونو :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:



تحياتى



​


----------



## ارووجة (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

ميرسي لمروركم ياغاليين ^_^

وانا تفاجئت لما ماكانت اهرامات مصر بين العجائب
بس شو رح ساوي
 يوم ليك ويوم عليك


----------



## قلم حر (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

شكرا أروجه على الموضوع المفصل و المميز .
بالنسبه للأهرامات المصريه : هي كانت من ضمن الداخلين عملية التصويت ......لكن الحكومه المصريه رفضت فكرة التصويت و طالبت بسحب الأهرامات منها !!
لكن الأهرامات تبقى من أهم المعالم الأثريه على مر الأزمان .
شكرا للموضوع .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ارووجة (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

ميرسي ليك عالمعلومة اخي
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

ميرسى يا ارووجه على المعلومات القيمه اللى قدمتيها ومبروك لكل الاردنيين وفى الحقيقه عدم موافقة المسؤولين فى مصر على دخول هذه المسابقه مجهول الى الان ولو انى اعتقد انهم كانوا خايفين من الحسد ههههههههههههه عامة" الحضاره الفرعونيه الجميله باقيه رغم أنف كل المسؤولين والحاقدين .....وشكرا" ليكى يا قمر .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

مبرووووووووووووووووووك للأردن الجميلة و مبروووووووووووك لقلم حر و لكل الاردنيين

و ميرسى يا اروجة على الخبر

الرب يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

ميرسي لمروركم ياغاليين ^_^

ربنا معاكم


----------



## jeries (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة*

مبروك لكل الاردنيين على فوز البتراء بإحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع وحصولها على المرتبة الثانية ومبروك لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين


----------

